# Bit recommendations - for brakes



## Bernster (21 July 2013)

Sorry to join the never ending threads about which bit, but am interesting in bit recommendations pls.  Was wondering about a NS elevator or Pelham (with one rein) but not sure if these would be right.

I'd like a bit more control/brakes coming into and away from fences.  Horse is currently in a NS loose ring lozenge snaffle (the Universal, on the snaffle ring), normal noseband and running martingale for jumping.  Starting to get ready for our 2nd hunt season and I've remembered why I got the Universal last year, as she is fast into and away from a xc fence.  She tends to shake her head about in the Univ on the lower ring.

Doesn't lean or pull.  Tends to be head up and hollow when she does it.  Generally got a soft mouth and doesn't bolt away, it's just the speed that gets me.  In the snaffle, I tend to have to give some pretty heavy half halts to get her back, so maybe with a stronger bit I could take a shorter, quicker hold to get her back sooner, so I can use it less.

I've ridden previous horse in a straight bar Pelham with 2 reins for schooling but don't think I could manage 2 reins hunting.  This horse doesn't seem to like straight bar bits.  She was hunted a couple of times by previous owner (much better ride than me!) in a Pelham with one rein and a rounding.  

Any thoughts ?  Thanks, seems odd to be thinking about hunting in this sunshine 

ETA I'm conscious of the need for schooling so this is just part of the issue, just thinking that a bit of short term help with a different bit might help whilst we work on this, and for the first few hunt outings


----------



## L&M (21 July 2013)

I had similiar issues with one of ours in its first season - again head up and hollow and strong into jumps.

I found a rubber straight bar pelham with roundings really helped - he hated a gag and fought it, but was a different horse and so much happier with the mouthpiece of the pelham. I have also tried a NS Elevator on another horse and didn't rate it, but again each horse is different.

You can get jointed pelhams but I am not sure how they work in comparsion to the more normal straight bar version.


----------



## Bernster (21 July 2013)

Sidney said:



			I had similiar issues with one of ours in its first season - again head up and hollow and strong into jumps.

I found a rubber straight bar pelham with roundings really helped - he hated a gag and fought it, but was a different horse and so much happier with the mouthpiece of the pelham. I have also tried a NS Elevator on another horse and didn't rate it, but again each horse is different.

You can get jointed pelhams but I am not sure how they work in comparsion to the more normal straight bar version.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Sidney. Never quite sure about Pelhams with a jointed bit as thought they worked best with a straight bar, but they do come in a lozenge bit like the one she has now. I might try a smaller straight bar. As a bit unsure about a Pelham with one rein but I have seen people in them. Might try both - thanks to the bit bank - and see how we go.


----------



## CrazyMare (1 August 2013)

I hunt one of mine in a lozenged pelham with two reins. I find it perfect for just the right amount of brakes without hauling or being over bitted.

Do you have any friends with large bit collections - Mine is often raided by others to try things!!


----------



## abi31 (1 August 2013)

I have a 17.2 ISH who I hack and school in a snaffle and jump in a 2-ring gag. However, this wasn't strong enough for my weedy arms out hunting and I was recommended a waterford pelham. He loves it and plays around with it it perfectly happily. He always has his ears pricked in it and becomes more responsive to my hands.


----------



## Bernster (2 August 2013)

abi31 said:



			I have a 17.2 ISH who I hack and school in a snaffle and jump in a 2-ring gag. However, this wasn't strong enough for my weedy arms out hunting and I was recommended a waterford pelham. He loves it and plays around with it it perfectly happily. He always has his ears pricked in it and becomes more responsive to my hands.
		
Click to expand...

Do you ride with one rein or two?  I've got a myler low port Pelham to try out first, as I think it will be milder than the neue schule lozenge mouthpiece. But that will be my second try - in a Pelham. 

She was quieter in the myler and less bit chomping although am not loving how the curb looks. I also don't think I can manage two reins out hunting and xc so will need to go for one rein and a rounding which i know is not ideal. Failing that I might try a Cheltenham gag - not sure how strong those are but you do see a few on the hunt field. Flipping hard this!

Crazy  mare - I think I'm going to be the one with the huge collection!!


----------



## abi31 (2 August 2013)

I tried it out the first time with 2 reins and there was just too much to hold (rein, rein, crop, port!) so the next time I went with roundings and a single rein and it was fine.xx


----------



## spacefaer (2 August 2013)

Tbh, what I would use if she was mine,  would be the classic and traditional double bridle.  Bridoon snaffle for when she was good,  Weymouth for when you wanted a little more.  

Double reins are easy - you just need to practice!  And make sure that yourcurb rein Iis thinner than your bridoon rein - easier to tell them apart and less of a handful. 

I hunt several of ours in either pelhams or doubles,  always with 2 reins - I like the choice it gives me ( and nothing looks smarter! )


----------



## Baggybreeches (4 August 2013)

spacefaer said:



			Tbh, what I would use if she was mine,  would be the classic and traditional double bridle.  Bridoon snaffle for when she was good,  Weymouth for when you wanted a little more.  

Double reins are easy - you just need to practice!  And make sure that yourcurb rein Iis thinner than your bridoon rein - easier to tell them apart and less of a handful. 

I hunt several of ours in either pelhams or doubles,  always with 2 reins - I like the choice it gives me ( and nothing looks smarter! )
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this!


----------



## Bernster (4 August 2013)

I might actually have cracked it, with quite a simple fix. Used a flash strap to make up a leather curb for the universal. Thx to you tube!  Tested it over xc and worked really well. Much more control, with lighter aids. Will see how we go out clubbing but that's a hack of a lot cheaper than a Pelham and attachments.


----------



## Kittykat100 (5 August 2013)

I used a TomThumb bit on my tb last season which worked wonders!


----------



## Bernster (6 August 2013)

Kittykat100 said:



			I used a TomThumb bit on my tb last season which worked wonders!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks KK, I've had/seen a couple of good suggestions on here so, if the leather curb proves not to do the trick, I have some options


----------

